# Fish porn! Let's see some.



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

I saw someone started a fish porn thread in the Saginaw Bay forum and thought I would start a thread in the Northeast and Southeast forums. Show'em if you got'em!

This one is from this past winter, before the world fell apart.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Here is a few from the opener yesterday. Our group went 10 for 20. Biggest are 21.5, 21, few 19's, rest 16-18. Great day.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)




----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

It turned out to be the best trout opener ever for me and I never hooked a fish. But my son did. He's hooked!


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

wallhanger81 said:


> It turned out to be the best trout opener ever for me and I never hooked a fish. But my son did. He's hooked!
> View attachment 524397


Awesome! Your pic reminds me of a kid I used to know. 
View media item 122825I've caught thousands of fish since and those early opening day brookies are among my fondest and sharpest memories. It's just as good the second time around with your own kids. Congrats on the trout fisherman!


----------



## wallhanger81 (Mar 23, 2016)

SJC said:


> Awesome! Your pic reminds me of a kid I used to know.
> View media item 122825I've caught thousands of fish since and those early opening day brookies are among my fondest and sharpest memories. It's just as good the second time around with your own kids. Congrats on the trout fisherman!


Thanks. I couldn't be more proud of him. He caught a smaller brown after that and I talked him into letting him go for next year.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

Do steelhead count?


----------



## Brandon Malson (Oct 4, 2019)

My first brown on a fly rod! Pere Marquette fly only zone 4/1/20. I was chasing chrome all day with egg patterns, but didn’t land any. I changed to a trout setup to give the last bend a few passes just before getting out at Gleason’s and landed this guy. Awesome float and can’t wait for the salmon run in a few months.


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

beer and nuts said:


> Here is a few from the opener yesterday. Our group went 10 for 20. Biggest are 21.5, 21, few 19's, rest 16-18. Great day.


The second from the bottom is a beaut!


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

beer and nuts said:


>


So cool when the spots are few and far in between.


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

wallhanger81 said:


> It turned out to be the best trout opener ever for me and I never hooked a fish. But my son did. He's hooked!
> View attachment 524397


Well done!


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

Davey Boy said:


> Do steelhead count?
> View attachment 528957
> View attachment 528959


Heck ya!


----------



## averagejoefisherman (Apr 1, 2020)

Brandon Malson said:


> View attachment 530415
> My first brown on a fly rod! Pere Marquette fly only zone 4/1/20. I was chasing chrome all day with egg patterns, but didn’t land any. I changed to a trout setup to give the last bend a few passes just before getting out at Gleason’s and landed this guy. Awesome float and can’t wait for the salmon run in a few months.


Nice job!


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)




----------

